# Touching problem with samsung bd-p1580



## Urbie (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi have a samsung bd-p1580 bluray player I have have completed all firmware updates. 

I wanted to watch a movie today and I pressed the power button on the unit. (as you would) and the unit didn't turn on. I just thought the pluch came out from the power point so I looked for it, found it, pulled it out and put it back in. Still nothing, so just to make things even more confusing I took the remote to turn it on, and "What the hell" it turned on.

So my question is, Why, if the remote works (hence the unit works) the the front touch panel not work?

Please help me....


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Has it been cleaned with something not Windex lately or someone with grubby fingers (kiddos usually) played with it? Another thing might be to try downgrading to the previous FW.


----------

